# tie rods



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

What is the best way to tighten them up? I added 2 washers to he bottom side from the steering arm for easier steering & now I can't get the nuts tightened back up. Oh BTW adding 2 washers makes steering a whole lot easier.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I used 2 oem nuts on each. Have not come loose yet, and they were every trip before it did it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

any pics of what you did, never heard about this mod


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=1672116&high=steering

here ya go very easy to do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah it was a problem on older brutes, the steering on the newer ones is ALOT better than the 05-06...


----------

